# WHERE DO I GET A GTR



## iconic power (Sep 21, 2005)

I have a rich freind who is interested in a gtr but the only importer to the US that i know of is MOTOREX and they seem high on prices can anyone help me by giving me some importer sources for the r33 or r32 as many options as i can get will be much help.[/FONT]


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you can't get one. You rich friend will have to buy if from someone that has already a converted GTR as Motorex has their licenses revoked for not payin dues.


----------



## iconic power (Sep 21, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> you can't get one. You rich friend will have to buy if from someone that has already a converted GTR as Motorex has their licenses revoked for not payin dues.



so your telling me motorex is the only company that imports and converts skylines there must be someone else out there who can get one please give me feed back worth my time not this crap thanks


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

no you retard, im tellin you that NO ONE can import and legally convert a skyline in the US due to the FACT that MOTOREX got their licenses REVOKED. its plain and simple. NO ONE CAN DO IT!!!!


this is why i said, you have to find an already converted and legalized GTR for your friend to get one. Otherwise he isn't gettin a GTR. I know what i am talkin bout. Try to listen.


----------



## Shwyn510 (Oct 3, 2005)

you can import any car from anywhere if you have deep pockets, which i guess your friend does, but the real issue lies in getting it leegalized, which is next to impossible. you can get a car and label it as maybe track/offroad use, but it will never see public streets.and psulemon, is right, there is no one importing skylines. if you find a gtr here in the states, expect to pay a pretty penny, a real pretty penny


----------



## XterraLou (Oct 4, 2005)

try calling Moto Imports, they are located on Long island, in NY. they sold an R33 not to long ago and have a few other jap skylines that they recently inported. ask them if they can get you a GTR........

631-588-8359 
15 trade zone drive 
ronkonkoma 11779 long island ny


you can ask for Junior, hes a great tuner and very well respected in the tunning world.....He used to work for turbo trix in jersey (they were the first to get a US Spec EVO in the 10's, and 9's) Also Junior has built a few Supra's with over 800whp.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

grant it they might have some skylines brought over on a HS-7 form or as kit cars, and they might be US titles, but unless motorex converted them early, they will not be street legal. Just to let you know.


----------



## XterraLou (Oct 4, 2005)

there are ways around that. they have some sort of special "immunity" that im not even sure about, they do some serious importing there for upscale clientele (they were the first place in the US to have a ferrari f430). wouldnt be surprised if they operate in the gray area of the law. they are located in a foreign trade zone near an airport...... the car that i saw sold was an R33 and was registered in NY, with the steering wheel on the jap side. i have no idea what one needs to do to make it street legal and i know that motorex isnt forthcoming with what they do to make the cars street legal (which is BS in my opinion)


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

XterraLou said:


> try calling Moto Imports, they are located on Long island, in NY. they sold an R33 not to long ago and have a few other jap skylines that they recently inported. ask them if they can get you a GTR........
> 
> 631-588-8359
> 15 trade zone drive
> ...



i know there importing the cars under Box 5 and not telling the customer that.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

XterraLou said:


> there are ways around that. they have some sort of special "immunity" that im not even sure about, they do some serious importing there for upscale clientele (they were the first place in the US to have a ferrari f430). wouldnt be surprised if they operate in the gray area of the law. they are located in a foreign trade zone near an airport...... the car that i saw sold was an R33 and was registered in NY, with the steering wheel on the jap side. i have no idea what one needs to do to make it street legal and i know that motorex isnt forthcoming with what they do to make the cars street legal (which is BS in my opinion)


i use to live 10 min from there.There is foreign trade zone in long island but its in a industrial area there companies that do importing and exporting.but the cars normaly come into NJ at the port there


----------



## XterraLou (Oct 4, 2005)

celm said:


> i know there importing the cars under Box 5 and not telling the customer that.


what is box 5?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

When you import a car under HS-7, box 5 you have only so long to have your car here for so long, usually a year. once that shit is up, the car needs to be exported back to japan.

secondly stop using the word Jap, its a racist comment, please use the work JDM or Japanese.

If you want to know more on import laws, check out www.dot.gov

http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/hs799short.pdf check out the pdf file, and look at box 5. its a clause essentially. If the car is US legal it will come with DOT, NHTSA records and a Bond release. Nismo Skyline (the skyline section mod) has one of these cars and all the documentation. So when a company sells you these cars and you dont have the documentation and your form time runs out, guess what.. buh bye car.


----------



## XterraLou (Oct 4, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> When you import a car under HS-7, box 5 you have only so long to have your car here for so long, usually a year. once that shit is up, the car needs to be exported back to japan.
> 
> secondly stop using the word Jap, its a racist comment, please use the work JDM or Japanese.
> 
> ...


ahh thanks, im sure that its not under box 5 thats poor business practices especially since they tune and build many "normal" cars, they wouldnt be able to keep a customer base for tuning which is what they do on a daily basis. And besides if you misrepresent the vehicle like that in a sales contract it is voidable to the buyer, they will winout in a lawsuit. Even if the vehicle is sold "as is" it must be expressly stated in a sales contract that that such specific warranties arent valid. And on that sheet is says you cant sell a vehicle that is imported under box 5 so the only people that would be screwed is the seller/importer of the car.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^ you would think that wouldn't you, but when a profit is shown, many people would take it. Cuz i am 100% sure that they are not able to legalize those cars, so i am positive they are in the grey area and selling them illegally. Celm, correct me if i am wrong, but even if you have it over no a "buildable/kit car" you aren't able to sell it right. Cuz they are still brought over on the Hs-7 form, just a different box? Like you aren't really able to sell your evo-7 or your gtir right?


----------



## iconic power (Sep 21, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> ^ you would think that wouldn't you, but when a profit is shown, many people would take it. Cuz i am 100% sure that they are not able to legalize those cars, so i am positive they are in the grey area and selling them illegally. Celm, correct me if i am wrong, but even if you have it over no a "buildable/kit car" you aren't able to sell it right. Cuz they are still brought over on the Hs-7 form, just a different box? Like you aren't really able to sell your evo-7 or your gtir right?



you would talk alot of shit sinse you drive a 200sx LOL what a joke go back to the 200sx forums a talk shit your not wanted here


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

iconic power said:


> you would talk alot of shit sinse you drive a 200sx LOL what a joke go back to the 200sx forums a talk shit your not wanted here


 aww.. is the poor little bitch pissed cuz he got proven wrong by a person with a 200sx...



Dont be pissed cuz you know jack shit bout importing a skyline and that you got proven wrong. Hell ask Celm and many others on how much i know bout this shit, then come back to me genious. Just because i dont have a skyline (considering i just got out of college) doesn't mean i dont know what is involved dumb fuck.


----------



## XterraLou (Oct 4, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> aww.. is the poor little bitch pissed cuz he got proven wrong by a person with a 200sx...
> 
> 
> 
> Dont be pissed cuz you know jack shit bout importing a skyline and that you got proven wrong. Hell ask Celm and many others on how much i know bout this shit, then come back to me genious. Just because i dont have a skyline (considering i just got out of college) doesn't mean i dont know what is involved dumb fuck.



ok enough name calling. there is obviously a gray area here and if you have deep pockets the area gets bigger and grayer. My gut says it can be done, just because rich people get what they want. Hell the H1 Hummer wasnt a street legal vehicle at one point then came along a guy by the name of arnold schwarzenegger who said i want one and he got one. There are always ways to circumvent or bend the law and get away with it. just gotta know who to ask.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i konw that and that is what i said, there are always ways around laws but just because you get around the laws doesn't make them legal. I told you, there is a possibility of bringing one over as a kit car, or show/race if you really know how a good broker, but its not easy. 

the thing i think is funny, is that his rich friend thinks motorex is too expensive. obviously hes not that rich. Hell i have a friend with 20 million in ferreris, lambos and alphas. He would laugh if someone broke something on his cars cuz he wouldn't give a shit. i know this becuase he told me to not worry if i brake a door off if i slam it cuz he can always fix it, that and he opts to pay an extra 100k to over night his cars. Oh his son has an H1. 

I think its also funny how people ask a question and when they dont like an outcome that get all pissy. I have been on this forum for bout 3 years and the same shit happens all the time. some prick will ask how to import a skyline or where to buy them. We post how you can only do it through a RI that has rights (which Motorex did, now NO ONE does) and its goin to cost an arm and a leg to do so. Then they think we are lieing. Now we tell them the only other ways are throught the HS-7 forums, but they are mainly for limitied time and its only gonna happen if you have a good broker, then they get pissed off and try to throw in make face that i drive a 200sx and i could have no clue whats goin on, cuz i guess you can't know bout stuff if its not first hand. Research obviously doesn't mean anything especially when the other person is suppose to have a nicer car. 


If you dont believe me, ask celm, nismo skyline (who has a skyline), zen, myoung, etc this quesiton or better yet, try to SEARCH.


----------



## iconic power (Sep 21, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> i konw that and that is what i said, there are always ways around laws but just because you get around the laws doesn't make them legal. I told you, there is a possibility of bringing one over as a kit car, or show/race if you really know how a good broker, but its not easy.
> 
> the thing i think is funny, is that his rich friend thinks motorex is too expensive. obviously hes not that rich. Hell i have a friend with 20 million in ferreris, lambos and alphas. He would laugh if someone broke something on his cars cuz he wouldn't give a shit. i know this becuase he told me to not worry if i brake a door off if i slam it cuz he can always fix it, that and he opts to pay an extra 100k to over night his cars. Oh his son has an H1.
> 
> ...


i ask for possitive feedback not your cocky aditude i love guys that r so tough on the intrnet honestly i saw how many posts you sent and the truth is you need to get a life or go drive and i bet you wouldnt call me a bitch to my face tough guy heres some advice get a girl get laid and turn your pc off you dont know any thing about cars you already admited you were young and you dont know shit i asked a simple question like how to get gtr all you had to say is that its not possible not talk all this cocky shit cause im probably old enough to be your dad. the truth is i am the one interested in the gtr i do have the funds to buy one if it is possible if all else fails ill go to japan and bring one back myself. and try to get it legalized if not what the hell i can always use a good back up plan end of discusion any thing you say from here on is just makeing you look gay k.


----------



## iconic power (Sep 21, 2005)

iconic power said:


> i ask for possitive feedback not your cocky aditude i love guys that r so tough on the intrnet honestly i saw how many posts you sent and the truth is you need to get a life or go drive and i bet you wouldnt call me a bitch to my face tough guy heres some advice get a girl get laid and turn your pc off you dont know any thing about cars you already admited you were young and you dont know shit i asked a simple question like how to get gtr all you had to say is that its not possible not talk all this cocky shit cause im probably old enough to be your dad. the truth is i am the one interested in the gtr i do have the funds to buy one if it is possible if all else fails ill go to japan and bring one back myself. and try to get it legalized if not what the hell i can always use a good back up plan end of discusion any thing you say from here on is just makeing you look gay k.


one more thing i am rich but i dont like spending any more on something than i have to and if i could get a gtr for say 50k instead of 75k then im going to do it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

iconic power said:


> so your telling me motorex is the only company that imports and converts skylines there must be someone else out there who can get one please give me feed back worth my time not this crap thanks


here's a question for you, since you're such an almighty rich prick:

If your friend is rich and wants a skyline, why would you even be concerned with Motorex's price, being that they WERE/ARE the only importer to make a skyline street legal?

find one for 50k, and buy it. If you have to come here, post a thread on a topic that is probably the only real topic talked about on this skyline forum, and start up with attitude, maybe you need to stop and read a bit, or go somewhere else.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

XterraLou said:


> ok enough name calling. there is obviously a gray area here and if you have deep pockets the area gets bigger and grayer.


this is where you're wrong.

Ever hear of Bill Gates' Porsche ? Billy imported a Porsche here to the states that isn't street legal. What did the gov't say? "that's nice. But it's not street legal" As far as I know, it's still sitting in storage in customs, or he just had it shipped back to some country where he has a house and the car is street legal.

Contrary to popular thought, the federal gov't isn't gonna legalize your car if you have buckets of money.


----------



## iconic power (Sep 21, 2005)

chimmike said:


> this is where you're wrong.
> 
> Ever hear of Bill Gates' Porsche ? Billy imported a Porsche here to the states that isn't street legal. What did the gov't say? "that's nice. But it's not street legal" As far as I know, it's still sitting in storage in customs, or he just had it shipped back to some country where he has a house and the car is street legal.
> 
> Contrary to popular thought, the federal gov't isn't gonna legalize your car if you have buckets of money.



you are totally right, but here is a idea a guy told me (now im not going to do this parsay cause it is illigal and would be considerd fraud) but what if you got a skyline from japan then took the vin off a 95 240 and put it on the 95 skyline see where i live the authorities wouldnt know the differnce between a skyline and civic. so what if it gets wrecked and only get money for a 95 240 but that can be handled if you have the sufficent funds. now dont quote me on this i would never comit fraud but if you think about it in some parts of the US you could get away with it.


----------



## XterraLou (Oct 4, 2005)

chimmike said:


> this is where you're wrong.
> 
> Ever hear of Bill Gates' Porsche ? Billy imported a Porsche here to the states that isn't street legal. What did the gov't say? "that's nice. But it's not street legal" As far as I know, it's still sitting in storage in customs, or he just had it shipped back to some country where he has a house and the car is street legal.
> 
> Contrary to popular thought, the federal gov't isn't gonna legalize your car if you have buckets of money.



thats one instance i showed you another. arnold has always had more political clout than bill gates. and bill gates has enough money to build a track and drive his porcshe around there.


----------



## iconic power (Sep 21, 2005)

XterraLou said:


> thats one instance i showed you another. arnold has always had more political clout than bill gates. and bill gates has enough money to build a track and drive his porcshe around there.


sorry but im wondering what you mean by this? im confused are you say arnold S. the gov and what about clout how does this help me get a gtr


----------



## iconic power (Sep 21, 2005)

XterraLou said:


> try calling Moto Imports, they are located on Long island, in NY. they sold an R33 not to long ago and have a few other jap skylines that they recently inported. ask them if they can get you a GTR........
> 
> 631-588-8359
> 15 trade zone drive
> ...


does this place have a web page?


----------



## XterraLou (Oct 4, 2005)

iconic power said:


> does this place have a web page?



no webpage, give them a call and ask for junior. i know they have a few skylines available as of 3 weeks ago. and arnold yes arnold the governor was the first citizen to own a hummer. they made the thing available to him because of who he is. His exacts words were something along the lines of "your telling me, the terminator, i cant have something?" He basically created the entire Hummer market by demanding to get one...so other rich fools got one, then the public. nobody likes bill gates people like arnold


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

iconic power said:


> you are totally right, but here is a idea a guy told me (now im not going to do this parsay cause it is illigal and would be considerd fraud) but what if you got a skyline from japan then took the vin off a 95 240 and put it on the 95 skyline see where i live the authorities wouldnt know the differnce between a skyline and civic. so what if it gets wrecked and only get money for a 95 240 but that can be handled if you have the sufficent funds. now dont quote me on this i would never comit fraud but if you think about it in some parts of the US you could get away with it.


aint gonna happen because you wont get the skyline passed customs, many have tried and failed with flying colors.


The only way you MIGHT be able to get one is buy gettin it in as a rolling chasis and assemble the car over here. This will be US titled and allowd on the streets but wont be in compliance with NHTSA and DOT standards


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

XterraLou said:


> ahh thanks, im sure that its not under box 5 thats poor business practices especially since they tune and build many "normal" cars, they wouldnt be able to keep a customer base for tuning which is what they do on a daily basis. And besides if you misrepresent the vehicle like that in a sales contract it is voidable to the buyer, they will winout in a lawsuit. Even if the vehicle is sold "as is" it must be expressly stated in a sales contract that that such specific warranties arent valid. And on that sheet is says you cant sell a vehicle that is imported under box 5 so the only people that would be screwed is the seller/importer of the car.


2 people i know got there cars from them,they didnt find out till after how it was brought in.they even wrote a letter to one of teh owners stating it was EPA and DOT legal.the owner knows and i know its not a FEDERAL compliant car
also moto imports use to be fuel imports and we believe omega skyline as well


----------



## '71 Hakosuka (Dec 18, 2004)

I realize I am coming in to this discussion late, but here is what I see. What kind of car are you looking to get? A completely legal one, or a "questionable" one. If it is legal you are after, then a Motorex car is the only option. No one is trying to B.S. you on this. They were the only ones able to do it. Many are trying to follow in their footsteps, but none have been successful to this point. On the other side, there are many people who can get you a car from the other category. Now, here are a couple of observations. You slandered a forum member over this subject because of what he drives (a 200SX). A persons knowledge is not dependant upon the car they drive. If it were then anyone driving a Ferrari of Lambo would be considered a genius. And I can assure you that not all are. Next, you first said that your friend was rich and looking for the car, then the thread changed to how you are rich and looking for a car. Now, I am sure you will find some way to try to discount my statements or insult me. So, allow me to save you the time. I am 32, have imported and personally own a '71 Skyline and have probably forgotten more than you are likely to ever know about the Skyline. My experience here has shown that most of the people on this forum are straight to the point adults. I'm not so sure that you fall into this category right now.
Brian


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

chimmike said:


> this is where you're wrong.
> 
> Ever hear of Bill Gates' Porsche ? Billy imported a Porsche here to the states that isn't street legal. What did the gov't say? "that's nice. But it's not street legal" As far as I know, it's still sitting in storage in customs, or he just had it shipped back to some country where he has a house and the car is street legal.
> 
> Contrary to popular thought, the federal gov't isn't gonna legalize your car if you have buckets of money.


your wrong kid!!! the porsche he imported was the 959 and yes after 10 years of work it finally got federalized.
there was a good story about it in auto week like almost 2 years ago.Bill gates and paul allen funded the whole thing,they ever crashed a few to do it

this is teh article
http://www.autospies.com/article/index.asp?articleId=4723


----------



## XterraLou (Oct 4, 2005)

celm said:


> 2 people i know got there cars from them,they didnt find out till after how it was brought in.they even wrote a letter to one of teh owners stating it was EPA and DOT legal.the owner knows and i know its not a FEDERAL compliant car
> also moto imports use to be fuel imports and we believe omega skyline as well



am i reading this correctly?  the owner of the shop sent a letter saying it was street legal? they got a car to pass federal compliance when it doesnt?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

celm said:


> your wrong kid!!! the porsche he imported was the 959 and yes after 10 years of work it finally got federalized.
> there was a good story about it in auto week like almost 2 years ago.Bill gates and paul allen funded the whole thing,they ever crashed a few to do it
> 
> this is teh article
> http://www.autospies.com/article/index.asp?articleId=4723


this is my point exactly, kid.

They didn't use money to "muscle" their way to a legalization. They had to do the SAME THING every other importer has to do in order to make a vehicle street legal.

thanks for proving my point.


----------



## XterraLou (Oct 4, 2005)

chimmike said:


> this is my point exactly, kid.
> 
> They didn't use money to "muscle" their way to a legalization. They had to do the SAME THING every other importer has to do in order to make a vehicle street legal.
> 
> thanks for proving my point.


yes we all can create computer generated models of crash tests and expected crash scenarios.......


----------



## b14sentrafjs (Mar 7, 2005)

http://www.motorex.net/motorex.html

Sorry about being lat into this, but here is the website for motorex... right on the front page it says that they are the "ONLY REGISTERED IMPORTER OF THE NISSAN SKYLINE" so any where else will be a shady legalization.


----------



## b14sentrafjs (Mar 7, 2005)

also here is what the company is all about...
"Here at Motorex, we stand behind each Nissan Skyline we import. Each car must meet our highest standard before leaving Japan. Our Skyline’s are bought at 1 of 3 used Nissan dealerships to ensure quality. All Skylines we buy in Japan are as stock as possible along with the cleanest body and interior available. As for the mileage most cars we pick have around 36,0000 miles. Engines are compression tested and all electrical is checked. If you look through our stock list and can’t find what you are looking for we are also able to special order Skylines from Japan. Working with our agent in Japan the process of finding your Skyline is easy. We work with you each step of way, from your first phone call, locating the vehicle in Japan down to the end when we hand you over the keys. The special order process does cost $500.00. Rest a sure the money goes towards the value of the car once located and imported. Once the vehicle is at the Port of Los Angeles the average wait time on the conversion process takes 6-8 months. The conversion process includes Dot approval, EPA testing and the paper work to clear the car for U.S. street use. We are also able to ship your Skyline to your front door if you wish. If you have any future questions please call. For futher reference on our process please visit http://nhtsa.gov/"


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

*You* cannot simply import a skyline GTR or any other car not sold as a US model ( Is300= Atlezza and so forth) without first contacting a RI ( expensive for most people), then having them purchase the car. After that the car is shipped which is also very expensive, then you have to deal with import taxes and the DOT. Then you pay 30k to motorex for them to legalize the car for emissions ( cali standard). Afterall that you have the RI go to motorex to pick the car up and have it inspected. Then after about 2 years and 90k you have yourself a street legal GTR. However, no RI is bringing them at the moment so you're screwed.

Now the attitudes, I think its time the two of you guys ( excluding lemon and chimmike) take a break. Attitudes like these arent becomming of good members. Plus, no one wants a little kid who thinks he can hang with the big boys on this forum.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

b14sentrafjs said:


> http://www.motorex.net/motorex.html
> 
> Sorry about being lat into this, but here is the website for motorex... right on the front page it says that they are the "ONLY REGISTERED IMPORTER OF THE NISSAN SKYLINE" so any where else will be a shady legalization.


newbie SHUT THE FUCK UP!

MOTOREX has gone out of business, they stopped updating the site, now stop trying to be cool and prove people wrong, and sit down shut up and stay n your place


----------



## b14sentrafjs (Mar 7, 2005)

dude it was just put up there as a point im not trying to prove anyone wrong.
people were asking about another place that does legalization and yes i know they have gone out of business. if you read the posts before these make sense.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

OMG there are too many OT whores in here, go back to your forum. (yea that you icp and flying, but thanks anyways).

B14sentra- thanks but if you read the whole thing, motorex was already discussed, so the info you posted is irrelevant. sorry but thats a part of being a noob.



I know Celm know his sh*t as he has been doin this for like 10+ years. 

71 hakosuka, thanks for the input, it proved my point in many ways.


flying and icp, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

glad to help :thumbup: *runs back to OT wouldn't want to miss all the pointless stuff*


----------



## b14sentrafjs (Mar 7, 2005)

i am sorry, i saw the post about MOTOREX but didnt know if the website may help the matter...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

b14sentrafjs said:


> i am sorry, i saw the post about MOTOREX but didnt know if the website may help the matter...


 nope, cuz recently i just heard they were buyin repoed cars and bringing them over, which means they would be making insane profit. secondly they still own like 10 people cars.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

XterraLou said:


> am i reading this correctly?  the owner of the shop sent a letter saying it was street legal? they got a car to pass federal compliance when it doesnt?



then just a wrote a letter saying it was.you can type anything on paper,is it true is another story


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

chimmike said:


> this is my point exactly, kid.
> 
> They didn't use money to "muscle" their way to a legalization. They had to do the SAME THING every other importer has to do in order to make a vehicle street legal.
> 
> thanks for proving my point.


any time kid :thumbup:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

celm said:


> then just a wrote a letter saying it was.you can type anything on paper,is it true is another story


 its almost the same as believing everything they say about products cuz the info is posted on the website. The way you know a skyline or jdm car is street legal is from all the phyisical documentation. Meaning, you will get the NHTSA forms, DOT forms, a Bond release, and i believe thats it, Nismo Skyline or other feel free to add on. Hell even if you bring a JDM car over as assembly/kit car, you still have DOT papers.


----------



## iconic power (Sep 21, 2005)

b14sentrafjs said:


> i am sorry, i saw the post about MOTOREX but didnt know if the website may help the matter...



k you guys have totally turned my thread into a huge argument anyway heres another idea what if a skyline is bought in canada then could it be legalized here i have found one there?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

iconic power said:


> k you guys have totally turned my thread into a huge argument anyway heres another idea what if a skyline is bought in canada then could it be legalized here i have found one there?


 Well first you will only be able to get a R32 skyline in Canada which is still pretty hot, but once you bring it into the US, you have to comply with their standards and NOT just anyone can convert a skyline. You have to be licenses to do so, which NO ONE at the moment is. I would never suggest the illegal route or switching vins, cuz if you get caught doin that, buh bye car and prolly see some jail time for fraud of some sort. Use the search button in this forum and type in importing, and sit there and read. You will not get a car over here this easy. I am not shitty you. YOu can ask many other members. I know what i am talkin bout, im sorry, unless you want to spend loads of money, you will not get a skyline.


----------



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> Well first you will only be able to get a R32 skyline in Canada which is still pretty hot, but once you bring it into the US, you have to comply with their standards and NOT just anyone can convert a skyline. You have to be licenses to do so, which NO ONE at the moment is. I would never suggest the illegal route or switching vins, cuz if you get caught doin that, buh bye car and prolly see some jail time for fraud of some sort. Use the search button in this forum and type in importing, and sit there and read. You will not get a car over here this easy. I am not shitty you. YOu can ask many other members. I know what i am talkin bout, im sorry, unless you want to spend loads of money, you will not get a skyline.


That sucks...... I feel sorry for you guys, Not being able to bring these beast's in is a damn shame.... I guess that just leaves more for the rest of the world huh.....lol.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Canada has even more stringent safty standards then the US.. plus tthe only skylines available to import are R32's like lemon said... i believe NO R34 GT-Rs have been legalized for street use in the us, motorex is out and noone has stepped up to the plate yet...

<scurrys back to OT>


----------



## Shwyn510 (Oct 3, 2005)

if anyone wants to import a skyline into the states, the only way that it could happen is if you buy a hakouska skyline, i think from 71-73. they made GT-R models, but if you want one, expect to may way more for a hakouska skyline, than an r34 or any skyline actualy


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Blank said:


> motorex is out and noone has stepped up to the plate yet...


thanks blank, but to add, its not that no one has stepped up cuz many are trying, but its rather the govt isn't allowing anyone to do so. Many people want to use motorex test to save them the 400k+ for the R&D. If you read some post, even some of 96skylines, you will find its a lot harder than just saying I can do the work, i have mechanics, can i just use all the research from motorex. Many EPA and DOT guys want to stop importing many cars for various reasons.


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

Holy Shit, screw all this crap you have to go through to get a GTR. Move to New Zealand. You said your mate is rich so im sure he can afford it. Skylines are like one of the most common cars here and all it has to do is pass a W.O.F - Warrent of Fittness. All that means is you have to have good tyres, no rust and seatbelts hahaha it is so easy to get a W.O.F


----------



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

Shwyn510 said:


> if anyone wants to import a skyline into the states, the only way that it could happen is if you buy a hakouska skyline, i think from 71-73. they made GT-R models, but if you want one, expect to may way more for a hakouska skyline, than an r34 or any skyline actualy


Hey I have one of these in stock, good fun car to drive, but not quite the power house of the R32,R33 or R34.

Check it out.....

http://www.fourbrotherimports.com/c...d=11&countdisplay=14&start=9&addcountview=Yes


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Well 1st of all PSUlemon is correct right now there is no one legitimately importing skylines, and I know trust me in that area. I have brought 2 GTS's into the country under box 5 and I ACTUALLY know what I am talking about regardless of what all the keyboard cowboys state here. They state that all my stuff is illegal and not dont right and that I am using the ignoratant nature of the US Customs folks to get by. Well they are wrong on every account, but that is a whole different story. If you want to have your friend give me an email at [email protected], or you can email me I can fill you in on the PROPER way to bring the cars in. I just got my approval to bring my 99 GTR Vspec over and properly be able to keep it here after we do our 1st r34 mod and test. It is being brought over under box 7 which is the research submission, after which I have already requested a formal entry be done so that the car be legally allowed entry into the US. Since this will be the launch car for the rest we bring over it will be the proving ground for NHTSA and DOT for my company and my new counterpart company. 

The whole box 5 issue is mute and people need to spend the time to call NHTSA and US Customs and talk to them about it. 90% of the population on this forum have read a few documents and think they know it all. There are a few stipulations that you have to provide NHTSA and US Customs to be allowed entry of a vehicle of ANY TYPE in under box 5. You have to be employed by or in cooperation with a foriegn national government that will allow you to claim a residential status OR you have to be under military orders or government contract in a foriegn country for longer then a 6 month period. This will grant you the status of a NON-RESIDENT US citizen, I dont give a rats ass what anyone on here has to say about that unless they have talked to US Customs and NHTSA they dont know shit. Secondly under box 5, you have to provide PROOF of foriegn residence. Meaning some form of military contract or orders that states the EXACT dates you left the country and when you came back, the nature of your contract will also be an issue. You cant go to Japan for 6 months on vacation and claim this status. You have to provide a military or federal ID as proof that you are who you say you are. You have to be honest with the guys at US Customs and you will find that they are alot more receptive to help you. When I went out to pick up the second GTS from Georgia, the US Customs portmaster had already spoke to my agent in Long Beach and requested my paperwork. They were going to deny entry of the Black GTS. After about 20 minutes of explaining to them why I purchased the second one and had it sent over AMAZINGLY enough they put 4 stamps down and 3 signatures. Told me what area my car was waiting at and that I needed to buy a new battery before I headed down to pick it up because the other one was dead. Its amazing where being HONEST with people will get you unless you are talking to people on this forum that think everyone here is a fu**ing liar and they dont know what they are talking about. Thirdly, there are stipulations on the box 5 entry that you can not violate unless you have previous approval OR you file a formal entry for the car. Bringing in a skyline under Box 5 is considered an "informal entry", because it is only meant for a temporary importations for vehicle for personal use. In my case I was given an exception on my 1st GTS because of the condition that I received it in, the exception was stated on my HS7 *FORMAL ENTRY* which required an approval from the US Customs portmaster in Long Beach. Since the car was already in the country and in the process of being legalized they allowed it to stay, and there is a time frame that you can keep the car in the US which is 1 year. After that one year you have 2 choices (acutally 3 but I dont suggest you push the 3rd option, which is keeping the car illegally in the country, fines and jail wait for you). 1st choice is to have the car exported out and provide proof of such exportation to US Customs. 2nd choice is to file a formal entry and go through the appropriate entry procedure for bringing a car in. Again honesty with NHTSA and US Customs will get you a long ways. Lastly you can not transfer ownership to any person, company, or corporation unless that transfer is part of a *FORMAL ENTRY*!! Transfer of ownership means selling, gifting, giving, lending, or otherwise signing the car off to another entity, if you do this it violates your agreement under box 5 and serious actions will be taken against you by US Customs. Trust me I know. 

Since I have said my peace here, if you have any other questions let me know you can email me outside of this forum at [email protected]. If your friend is truely wanting an r34 have him email me and I will give him the low down on where we are at. 

PS... PSUlemon you know that really cool bond release you keep babbling about?? you might want to look up the Customs form and read it, because after talking to the portmaster in Long Beach and Georgia, when I did my formal entry on the silver GTS that bond doesnt mean shit. The bond is posted by my insurance agency for 150% of the stated value of the car. Since the cars a listed as a grey market vehicle I tell my insurance what the US value of that car is... you think about it cowboy and figure out how pointless that bond is. Trust me if you think that motorex put up a $75k bond on every vehicle they brought in YOUR A MORON. uhmmm, wait.... nevermind too late.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok skylineguy, i understand your trying to help and you were doing a great job up until you started yet another shitting contest with those supposed "keyboard coyboys" did you really need to talk bad about someone in that post?


oh and lemme get this straight, your bringing over a skyline for the sole purpose of running it into a wall? dont u need to do front side and rear impact testing at several speeds? (i honestly dont know, if you could PM the specifics of the testing procedure i'd like to know), so if the case is several different angles and different speeds wont u need like more then one test car?


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> thanks blank, but to add, its not that no one has stepped up cuz many are trying, but its rather the govt isn't allowing anyone to do so. Many people want to use motorex test to save them the 400k+ for the R&D. If you read some post, even some of 96skylines, you will find its a lot harder than just saying I can do the work, i have mechanics, can i just use all the research from motorex. Many EPA and DOT guys want to stop importing many cars for various reasons.


Again PSUlemon is being a keyboard cowboy, direct quote from NTHSA, since I actually talk to them and dont speak from where is sit like he does.

"you do not have to re-invent the wheel, although the testing previously done by Motorex was broad and kind of shady it is still valid research. You will be able to use their research as the basis of your applications but you will have to provide to us for our approval that you have the rest of the information from the testings that Motorex did. Meaning the information on the structual modifications and the exact type of modifications J&K did on the air bag systems. Once you have that information in hand submit it with your RI/ICI application and we will review and approve or deny the information at that time."


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> ok skylineguy, i understand your trying to help and you were doing a great job up until you started yet another shitting contest with those supposed "keyboard coyboys" did you really need to talk bad about someone in that post?
> 
> 
> oh and lemme get this straight, your bringing over a skyline for the sole purpose of running it into a wall? dont u need to do front side and rear impact testing at several speeds? (i honestly dont know, if you could PM the specifics of the testing procedure i'd like to know), so if the case is several different angles and different speeds wont u need like more then one test car?



You do not have to go through all that research and testing again, it has already been proven to NHTSA and they have approved then entry of the Skylines on the fact that they can be modified to meet US standards. Providing proof to NHTSA that you have that information is the tough part otherwise your requests under box 7 will be denied at port. You do not have to re-invent the wheel, that is Coleman Sachs terminology not mine and he is the big man in charge of the compliance division for NHTSA.

ALSO!!! I will state this directly from what Mr. Sachs told me on the phone a week before I went down to pick up the Black GTS in Georgia. After the 1st of the year the Federal Register entry for the Skylines is being revisited and review for validity, the office of compliance has seen too many things to allow that entry to stand as is. So the winds of change are blowing and they may not be blowing up some pretty girls dress!! This may get ugly after the 1st of the year.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wow 96skylineguy, dont you ever just die! honestly, you talk so much shit but you CANT make your shit legal. hmm i guess we are all wrong cuz you think you are god ol mighty himself.. how bout you stop promoting your biz since you are a Vendor, listen to the rules retard or is that too hard for you.


----------



## golfer17 (Oct 18, 2005)

wow, even with all the bs, this thread has a lot of really good info and should be stickied. iconic power asked just about every question ive seen a noob ask over and over about skylines on other forums, and surprisingly, you guys actually gave him good answers (have no idea why he got pissed, i am still surprised he wasnt flamed out of here). 

im still pissed motorex doesnt import them anymore. what am i gonna do when i get out of college in a few years and im looking for an r33 gtr? its gonna be tough to find one already legalized and for sell.


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> wow 96skylineguy, dont you ever just die! honestly, you talk so much shit but you CANT make your shit legal. hmm i guess we are all wrong cuz you think you are god ol mighty himself.. how bout you stop promoting your biz since you are a Vendor, listen to the rules retard or is that too hard for you.


hmmm... where did I promote my business by telling a guy to give me an email outside this forum if he actually wanted the correct information on how to import a skyline?? PSU I feel your pain, but I really dont care. Enjoy.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

96skylineguy said:


> PSU I feel your pain, but I really dont care. Enjoy.


what pain are you refering to, the pain of not having a skyline, are you crazy. Im sorry these are awesome cars but it doesn't bother me that i dont have one. Stop putting these cars on a pedistool that they dont deserve to be on. Your GTR are the closest thing and prolly only car in that category that could come close. The only cars i put up on a pedistool are ferrari and not even every one.. mostly the rare production high end v-12 ferrari's (plus the f-40).


I think we need to end our battle, like i have tried in the past to do. You dont know everything bout importing nor do I. We provide the information that we know of. I have been wrong in the past, as have you. Dont come on this forum and talk shit and except everyone to jump all over you with enzy cuz you have a skyline. And yes, if i felt like dropping the money, i could afford to buy one, i just rather save for a house and other shit first. So can we finally end this shit.


----------



## XterraLou (Oct 4, 2005)

why put a ferrari on a pedastal? they are overpriced, expensive to fix and for the speed/power/handling you get out of one your better off getting the new corvette zo6. Which is about half the price and is faster than most ferrari's, and lambo's. Dont get started on their convertible models either. have fun holding onto the handle at 120mph cuz its gonna fly up!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

XterraLou said:


> why put a ferrari on a pedastal? they are overpriced, expensive to fix and for the speed/power/handling you get out of one your better off getting the new corvette zo6. Which is about half the price and is faster than most ferrari's, and lambo's. Dont get started on their convertible models either. have fun holding onto the handle at 120mph cuz its gonna fly up!


im not talking bout the 360 modena, those are more the commons mans ferrari. Im talkin the F-50, F-40, Enzo and many others. Im talkin V-12 power (minus the V-8 TT of the F-40). This is stuff the vette doesn't compare to. The vette is nice, but its still a chevy, its cheaply made, the interior sucks and cant compete with many ferraris. If you have ever been in the high end ferrari's, you will know the difference and how much better they are over a vette. Maybe not that much of a difference in the 1/4 cuz ferrari are made to circuit race rather than drag race. Hell, i guarentee you that if you take a vette vs my friend's fathers ferraris from the 60's the vette will get a beatin if we are talking road courses prolly not if we are talkin drag.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

In my experience you dont buy a ferarri to drag cos you look stupid when you get owned by an 11 second GT30 backyard s13


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Joel said:


> In my experience you dont buy a ferarri to drag cos you look stupid when you get owned by an 11 second GT30 backyard s13


and that was the premise of my arguement. People always say buy a vette, its as fast as a ferrari, then i laugh cuz it might be in the 1/4 mile, but everything else, the ferrar will cream the cheap POS vette.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Psulemon........you need anger management bro........ LOL!!!  


here you go *gives cookie* youve done enough...dont argue with ppl that just dont get the point......and no....fuck the vette.


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

The vette will be as fast as a ferarri after you pour alot of money into it. Im not a fan of either and in my eyes the skyline sits at the top of this "pedistool" but thats just me.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Loki said:


> Psulemon........you need anger management bro........ LOL!!!
> 
> 
> here you go *gives cookie* youve done enough...dont argue with ppl that just dont get the point......and no....fuck the vette.


ahh thanks for the cookie, but i dont need anger management as i dont get angry when i post. I like to give a different point of view. People take me too serious and they need to stop. I have first hand experience with vettes and ferrari. So i try to give what i know. vettes are fast in the straights, but not in corners. Well not nearly as good as a ferrari .. :Cheers:


----------



## fiveagain (Sep 2, 2003)

do people really still care about 1/4 mile speeds? if you buy a skyline for it's 1/4 mile speed i feel bad for you.


----------



## XenoVibe (Mar 8, 2008)

*lol*



psuLemon said:


> no you retard, im tellin you that NO ONE can import and legally convert a skyline in the US due to the FACT that MOTOREX got their licenses REVOKED. its plain and simple. NO ONE CAN DO IT!!!!
> 
> 
> this is why i said, you have to find an already converted and legalized GTR for your friend to get one. Otherwise he isn't gettin a GTR. I know what i am talkin bout. Try to listen.


haha I've been on this forum only 20minutes and I've seen you bash this idiot in 3 different threads. 

I bet.. 
1. He doesnt have any friends, much less a rich one.
2. He isn't old enough to have his G1 License
3. His Feet can't reach the pedals
4. He doesn't know shit all about cars, much less skylines.

:lame:
:loser:


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

XenoVibe said:


> haha I've been on this forum only 20minutes and I've seen you bash this idiot in 3 different threads.
> 
> I bet..
> 1. He doesnt have any friends, much less a rich one.
> ...


you realise that this thread is over 3yrs old


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

OMG you guys are still argueing over this shit? Man I tried my ass off to help anyone who wanted one but since Motorex fucked everyone by not doing their paperwork and paying their bills. No one trusted me even though I had all the information to legalize and convert the skylines... I still have it. Guys LEGALLY there is no way to import and convert skylines. All the skylines that were at Motorex were given a blank pass by DOT because the ATTEMPTED to legally import them. So if you legally try to import a skyline by going thru and RI and ICI there are ways to get them to pass or get them legal for use but its rare and not likely. With the US model coming in about 7 months if you have deep pockets buy one of them I have driven the car in japan the car is a monster 3.3 0-60 in launch mode and 5.1 to 100 making it one of the fastest street legal cars. And to address box #5 on the HS7 form once the car is in the country I and tell you with absolute certainy that the customs office/agents will not come looking for you in the period of time you put on that form. Yeah I know personally. Quit beating a dead horse, legally its near impossible, there are 7-8 different ways to bring one over that dont violate any laws and when I started supplying that information is when Clint Lindsay of NHTSA put the heat on me to shut up and he closed me down.

Buy an R33 with dual air bags switch out the guage cluster for a mph guage and bring it over assembled from parts.. kit car or what ever your state calls it. Do a VIN verification from the state police in your state, go to the DMV and have it titled call Gieco insurance and get it insured under grey market and drive by PSUlemons house and wave!! Clem been a long time hope you have been well ... take care guys and good luck. I enjoy driving my skyline everyday of the week!


----------



## XenoVibe (Mar 8, 2008)

Shadao said:


> you realise that this thread is over 3yrs old


Damn.. :balls:


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

96skylineguy said:


> OMG you guys are still argueing over this shit? Man I tried my ass off to help anyone who wanted one but since Motorex fucked everyone by not doing their paperwork and paying their bills. No one trusted me even though I had all the information to legalize and convert the skylines... I still have it. Guys LEGALLY there is no way to import and convert skylines. All the skylines that were at Motorex were given a blank pass by DOT because the ATTEMPTED to legally import them. So if you legally try to import a skyline by going thru and RI and ICI there are ways to get them to pass or get them legal for use but its rare and not likely. With the US model coming in about 7 months if you have deep pockets buy one of them I have driven the car in japan the car is a monster 3.3 0-60 in launch mode and 5.1 to 100 making it one of the fastest street legal cars. And to address box #5 on the HS7 form once the car is in the country I and tell you with absolute certainy that the customs office/agents will not come looking for you in the period of time you put on that form. Yeah I know personally. Quit beating a dead horse, legally its near impossible, there are 7-8 different ways to bring one over that dont violate any laws and when I started supplying that information is when Clint Lindsay of NHTSA put the heat on me to shut up and he closed me down.
> 
> Buy an R33 with dual air bags switch out the guage cluster for a mph guage and bring it over assembled from parts.. kit car or what ever your state calls it. Do a VIN verification from the state police in your state, go to the DMV and have it titled call Gieco insurance and get it insured under grey market and drive by PSUlemons house and wave!! Clem been a long time hope you have been well ... take care guys and good luck. I enjoy driving my skyline everyday of the week!


...

that was quite the rant dude.... you've must have been grudging about this for years... lol


----------



## XenoVibe (Mar 8, 2008)

Shadao said:


> ...
> that was quite the rant dude.... you've must have been grudging about this for years... lol


haha! its more entertaining to provoke him.. let him gripe about it xD
:woowoo:


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

XenoVibe said:


> haha! its more entertaining to provoke him.. let him gripe about it xD
> :woowoo:


lol 

i dont see what the big deal is anyways... there are a few ways to get cars imported into the USA...

but the haters just dont get it, because they dont have the money so they say it cant be done... well by them it cant be but by those with the money it can


----------



## XenoVibe (Mar 8, 2008)

Shadao said:


> lol
> 
> i dont see what the big deal is anyways... there are a few ways to get cars imported into the USA...
> 
> but the haters just dont get it, because they dont have the money so they say it cant be done... well by them it cant be but by those with the money it can


yep, there is also the grey market. x)
Its written to be an R33 with R32 Head and taillight conversion.. or just get it imported in an unchecked plate. well lucky america with 5 year vehicle restriction canada is 15 and legistlature wants to push it to 25 -.-


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

XenoVibe said:


> yep, there is also the grey market. x)
> Its written to be an R33 with R32 Head and taillight conversion.. or just get it imported in an unchecked plate. well lucky america with 5 year vehicle restriction canada is 15 and legistlature wants to push it to 25 -.-


oh grashopper you have much to learn.... no offence meant to be taken...

Canada has a 15yr, which is currently somewhat of an issue in Canada and some feel that they should change it back to a 25yr rule... so we are actually the lucky ones... its the USA that has a 25yr rule(some officials in canada have said we should match the USA's rule just for the sake of matching it)

grey market vehicles are vehicles registered as kit cars, or homebuilds...

also you cant just "say an R33 has had an R32 headlight conversion" becuase neither of the headlights are DOT compliant... 

there are a couple ways to get a vehicle that is not yet eligible by age into the USA and Canada the most common is as a kit car or homebuild...
the difference with a kitcar or homebuild car between the usa and canada is simple...

in the USA you can bring in a complete car but first you take it apart and bring in the shell of the car, then bring in the body panels, then the engine and drive train, and finally the interior, all in seperate shipments, reassemble it and have it registered as a homebuild/kit car and then it gets insured asa grey market vehicle... but grey market vehicles still need to conform to state and federal safety and emisions regulations... 

you cant do that process in canada...

in canada you'd have to bring in two seperate vehicles both disassembled/wrecked and listed strictly as parts , then take the two cars and make one out of them... then get it assigned a CDN vin # make sure its all compliant to standard vehicles regs have it registered after being inspected as a kit car/home build, then insure as grey market... same thing for emissions and other regs and safety equipment...

its more hassle than what its worth to have a street legal R34, unless you have around 100k to throw away on a car... and if you have 100k you might as well get an R35.... although if i had 100k to throw away id prolly have another 100k as well and i'd have both... hell id get every single GTR ever made all the way back to the begining


----------



## XenoVibe (Mar 8, 2008)

Shadao said:


> oh grashopper you have much to learn.... no offence meant to be taken...
> 
> Canada has a 15yr, which is currently somewhat of an issue in Canada and some feel that they should change it back to a 25yr rule... so we are actually the lucky ones... its the USA that has a 25yr rule(some officials in canada have said we should match the USA's rule just for the sake of matching it)
> 
> ...


Well its good to have dreams and goals.. no matter how likely they are to never come true  lol yeah well I didn't know about that who kitcar or the fact that it was 25 year import restriction for USA, I was told it was 5 years blah. well US still got the evo, "R35" and Silvias.. or were the silvias converted from 240sx/180sx after landing?  anyhoo lol my favorite car is the R32 GT-R, so i'm glad thats legal for import. Im not a fan of the R33 and the R34 is my second favorite car, but its to pricey for that. Yeah It can be legally brought into canada as a track car only, right? Anyway I could never afford the insurance on an "R35" even if i could get one.. plus I'd be questioning what there is to do to upgrade it. actually I'd just wait another year and buy the V-spec xD. I don't want to be one of those people who buys a car for its look and label without really driving it to its fullest potential and treating it as an accessory. I'm sure the "R35" is screwing over the USDM super cars and exotic supercars due to its high performance and lower cost in comparison. x)

:idhitit::woowoo::fluffy:


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

ya the R35 is available here as well... but it certainly is giving the competition a run for its money...

in real world testing, the car did a 0-60 in 3.3 and the 1/4 in 11.6 which is still damn amazing it beat every other prodution car in all the tests, exept a 911 braking distance(but the 911 had upgraded ceramic brakes from brembo), and the slolam speed, the viper was faster, by .5mph... but in every other test it was beaten... and keep in mind the viper costs more to buy, insure, and fuel...

the R35 is the best sports car in production today


----------



## XenoVibe (Mar 8, 2008)

Shadao said:


> ya the R35 is available here as well... but it certainly is giving the competition a run for its money...
> 
> in real world testing, the car did a 0-60 in 3.3 and the 1/4 in 11.6 which is still damn amazing it beat every other prodution car in all the tests, exept a 911 braking distance(but the 911 had upgraded ceramic brakes from brembo), and the slolam speed, the viper was faster, by .5mph... but in every other test it was beaten... and keep in mind the viper costs more to buy, insure, and fuel...
> 
> the R35 is the best sports car in production today


yeah I already learned this awhile ago when they released the vid like all Skyline Fanerdics 
blah.. well they aren't selling em in Canada, right? too bad. I'd have liked to inspect the security systems 8D


----------



## HEATHE (Apr 15, 2006)

If ur friend was rich he would know where to get one. no more said


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

i said it before and ill say it again

we are getting them in Canada, they are available here....


----------



## XenoVibe (Mar 8, 2008)

Shadao said:


> i said it before and ill say it again
> 
> we are getting them in Canada, they are available here....


I dun read good :fluffy:


----------



## HEATHE (Apr 15, 2006)

You can go to any nissan dealer and order 1 duh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## molten_ser_v (Mar 11, 2008)

I am a Nissan dealer and this has been very entertaining to read on a rainy day in the store. Show and go law changed a few things but in my opinion if you have 50k to spend you can: a. Wave your money around and I am sure one will appear in your driveway since there is an owners club maybe start there or, b. send me an email and your 50k as a deposit and you can have one of my 3 premium GT-R's from my incoming stock. Shit or get off the pot you know?

And so you know, Mr.Gates' 959 is still on ice. One day maybe he will be able to afford to drive it!

Also make sure you buy a 2009 GT-R from an authorized dealer, only through the dealer principle per Nissan. You can't even prep the car if your dealer isn't in the network.


----------



## Brewpubeaver (Jul 17, 2007)

JDM State Side Inventory


if your serious, this is where you go.


----------



## koolrider101 (Dec 3, 2011)

There are many gtr importers, however there will not be much variable in their prices, you need to find them out yourself and get the deal done at a better price.


----------



## XenoVibe (Mar 8, 2008)

koolrider101 said:


> There are many gtr importers, however there will not be much variable in their prices, you need to find them out yourself and get the deal done at a better price.


Great job reviving a 3 and a half year old thread. :fluffy:


----------



## koolrider101 (Dec 3, 2011)

YOUR QUERY IT'S SO NICE I THINK THAT YOU CAN EASILY GET IT ON GOOGLE.


----------

